
Ask HN: What is a good way to coordinate online for a technical working group? - abrbhat
We have been considering Slack, Whatsapp, Telegram or even plain old mailing lists. Are there any other alternatives? Which ones are the best for a technical working group? Salient features that we are looking for:<p>- Ability to look at archives<p>- Multiple threads<p>- Good desktop support<p>- Ability to support technical notation<p>- Support for media and pdf
======
hackermailman
whatwg creates review repositories and uses issues for their working group
[https://github.com/w3ctag/design-
reviews/issues/428](https://github.com/w3ctag/design-reviews/issues/428) and
includes helper scripts so working group members can run 'make review' and
publish the latest draft
[https://github.com/whatwg/dom/blob/master/Makefile](https://github.com/whatwg/dom/blob/master/Makefile)

------
sharma_pradeep
Discord

